# .  (, , , )
- .
  , . 080=0,      
     110:       ?

----------


## AntonDr

,   120-   ,    (     :Smilie:    50%)

----------

> 


...
   080 ,    010  ...

P.S.      : "  010   (     50%)      .080"

----------


## AntonDr

**, ,     ,    120-     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Astarta

!   ,        . 
 1- .   1530 . ( 51000*0,06=3060    = 3780; 3060/50%=1530)
 2 .  6   = 255000*0,06= 15300,   ( 2  = 3780+4200=7980)      6         ?
   :
15300-1530 (  1 )-4200 (  2 )-1530 (       1 ) = 8040   ??

----------


## Cooler

*Astarta*,   ** .

  -   , 6%,   (  )    =    6 .   ,    1  -   " " .

----------


## .

*Astarta*,  -  .     15300 (  ) - 7650 (    , 50%  )= 7650 - 1530 (   1 )

----------

2 -:
. 010, 060: 255000
. 080: 15300 (6%  255000)
. 110: 7650 (15300/2, ..   50%  . 080)
. 120: 1530 (  1 )
. 130: 6120 ( )

P.S. ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## .

,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Astarta

1 ?

----------


## .

?       .  , 1530 .

----------


## Astarta

,  !  !

----------


## %%%

-,    :  ,    .    ,   .         ? .

----------


## Helper-2005

*%%%*,     010 (  ) - ,     - .     020  041:       -    .   ,     020  041  (      ,  () - ).   ,    -   ,      (.1 2  346-17 ).  :Smilie:

----------


## %%%

!   ?      ?

----------


## Helper-2005

*%%%*,  :Smilie: !   -  .

----------


## panama

,
 12007   15%
 060  ?

----------


## panama

?
.

----------


## panama

[


> 060





> 110?

----------


## panama

?

----------


## panama

,   -  ,        (      )

----------


## panama

:  060   *1*    1 -2007

----------


## panama

:3:     ,     ?

----------


## .

*panama*, - ,         .         .   "",          .
 ,        ,       . -     .  .
.060  1        . .     .      2 .140 (   ).  , ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

.    .     ,    .  .

----------


## .

:yes:

----------

!   ,  ,       GAH?    ( 6%)  1:  ,  ?

----------


## .

.       .      1?

----------


## Santos

GAH -  ,   :Smilie:      30 .

----------

, ,   ,      1:,    ,    ,   " "    ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

,  -     .    ,     ,      , -

----------


## Santos

. 
http://www.gnivc.ru/default.asp?id=20 -    ?

----------


## chesslab

, ,     :
          -  ?
  ,     010-250   ,     - -,     - .
   (, 6%)  ?

!

----------


## chesslab

,   .
   :
    ,   , .  - ? 
  -  ,    ? 
  ,  . 10000.

----------


## Cooler

> 


    - ...  .  .  :yes:

----------


## zorro_z

,      -      ?        2    ?
1 .:   39300,   (080)  2358,     (110)  579; .  . (120)  0;   (130)  1779;   (140)  0.
2 .:   39300,   (080)  2358,     (110)  779; .  . (120)  1779;   (130)  0;   (140)  200.
3 .:   39300,   (080)  2358,     (110)  863; .  . (120)  1579;   (130)  0;   (140)  84.
4 .:   95460,   (080)  5728,     (110)  2405; .  . (120)  1499;   (130)  1828;   (140)  0.
*    1544* ,       ( )?

----------


## Larik

4  120  1779
3  120  1779
   .     120.

----------


## Tereza

,  120    ( 6%)        ?   "    ......"     130,   ., ,  "",          ?

----------


## .

> , ,  "",


 , .   .

----------


## Tereza

> , .   .


..   120        080    ?        120 "    (  .130-  .140     )",  .130  ?

----------


## zorro_z

> 4  120  1779
> 3  120  1779
>    .     120.


  3             (-200),    1779-200=1579.
  , ,       84 .  : 1579-84=1495.         120.
,  ** ?
      :
5728 (.080)     (.110= 2405)      1   (   ) =1779.    1544.
 -.
,    4  (.130) = 1828      2 . = 200 (   ,      2 .)
      3 . =84 (    ,      3 .).
    -   1544,        . ?

----------


## Larik

. 
        1779,           .            .

----------

!      150  2 .     .
   : 
  ,    
 ( . 100    )
(       . 100
    . 080) (   . 030
 1    )

           ,    .       150????
   :
. 010 3143690
. 020 2956204
. 040 187486
. 060 187486
. 080 28123
. 100 31437
. 120 25773
. 140 25773
      . ,  !          150 -     31437 .!!!!!          100  120,       .

----------


## .

> 31437


 ,  .        .       .
   31437,       ,   2007     /,    2008     .    .

----------


## Hausger

.    ,     :Smilie: .       ,       ,  . ,  ?  :Cool:

----------


## Hausger

,    :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,       ,  . ,  ?


 , ..       .

 ,       -  **,    .

----------


## zorro_z

> 1779,


,   ,          ,   !   -  200,   3 . -  84 .



> .


   -,     !
 ,    .
   -  4 .  120 -  1499,  1495 (  ).   .
   ,   ,        . ,  -  ,    -2007      ?   -  ?
,    ,   (    ,     - 1544 .) 
* -  - * ?
  -     -     ,        - ?

----------


## .

> 4  120  1779
> 3  120  1779


 Larik,   .  3  1579 (  . 130 -   . 140     )
*zorro_z*,    .    1828.           284 ,      .    1544 .     ,

----------


## Larik



----------


## zorro_z

!    -     , *.*!
,     -      ,   .    . ,   ,    1544.

----------


## .

> -2007


  :Smilie:

----------


## Hausger

,  .        2007 ,    ,          (1%  )?       2007  ?     ,      2008.  100     :Cool:

----------


## Olga2612()

,-,   , .    ,    "  "   ?    ,  ?           ?

----------


## .

> 2007


 



> "  "   ?    ,  ?           ?


      ,   1 .    ,    .      ?

----------


## zorro_z

,       ,    ?   ?
       .   - .04.2007  .00.2007?      - ? (   31.03.2008 -    ).   ::nyear::  
,   - " ,            "",  2007 "?
, ,   .

----------


## Hausger

.00.2007. ,     :Smilie: ,

----------


## .

> - .04.2007  .00.2007


 



> -


  ? 



> " ,            "",  2007


   ,     "     2007 "

----------


## zorro_z

-     (   ).
,      15.01.2007,          .       25.01.2007   -  ?
 ,     :
   ,     ,    - .   -     31.03.2008 ?
,   .

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,      .        .    .

----------

!       ( 6%),   :
  1    030       ?
   040   010  050   020?
    !

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...14&postcount=6

----------

!   :         ()          ?
   !

----------


## Larik

,

----------

!

----------

"      ",  - , -?

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------

.,  - .
 6%
     2007  13  2008.            ?
 !

----------


## .



----------

,    2-     ?    !

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

,      ,                .   ?           ?

----------

!  !      ,                .    ?           ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,


   ?



> 


  :        .  :Big Grin:  

** ,    .

----------


## OlgaSp

-6%
, ,            .  , -    :Frown: 

 :  6000 .,  - 300 .,  - 180 .
  3 :
010: 6000
060: 6000
080: 360
110: 180 
120: -
130: 180

 :  10200 .,  -   ,  - 612 .
  6 :
010: 16200
060: 16200
080: 972
110: 180 (180, ..       )
120: 180
130: 612

 :  15500 .,  - 600 .,  - 330 . (-    ,            )
  9 :
010: 31700
060: 31700
080: 1902
110: 780 (180     600   )
120: 792 
130: 330

 :  23500 .,  - 332 .,  - 1078 . 
  2007 :
010: 55200
060: 55200
080: 3312
110: 1112
120: 1122
130: 1078
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

** ,         .   ,          .     ,

----------

!      !   !     -   !    - 6%.
  9 . - 175602,50;     ..   .
. 010 - 175603
. 060 - 175603
. 080 - 10536
. 110 - 0
. 120 - 0
. 130 - 10536
  - 35000,00 ;  - 5880;
. 010 - 210603
. 060 - 210603 
. 080 - 12636
. 110 - 5880
. 120 - 10536
. 140 - 3780
       ?        ?
  ,      ?      !  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .   . 



> ,      ?      !  ?


  .          :Smilie:

----------

,      ?  ,   !

----------


## .

.   ,      .             .   ,    .     .

----------


## Natalie

:
  -18797
   . -9459
   18797-9459=9338
  1 .030 =9338
  1 .060=0?

----------


## Andyko

?
30  60  .

----------


## Natalie

...  ? (     :Wink:  )
     :
  1 .030 =9338
  1 .060=0?
   .030 =  
  . 060 =    ?
    1    , (2 )  1   .

----------


## Andyko

,  .

----------

,    .
-
      ?
  ,    ?

----------


## zorro_z

6%  1 .
 -  .
   - . 200 .
   - .. - 150 .
   - . . - 120 .
   - . . - 90 .
   - 560 .
==,     ( =0).
        ( ..    ) -  ?
 ?  ? 
  -      ?

----------


## ALTIMETR

Natalie,   2 .    130    030  1,(        9338)    140  2     60  1.   140  2    (   )

----------


## _1

- 
1  17610
   7335
9     8499
   58652,  58652-17610-8499-21773( )  10770

(       ,     ) 
   ?

----------


## .

*ALTIMETR*, Caps Lock 



> ?


   .    ,   
*_1*,       ,    ?      120?     .      ,    4   ?

----------


## Natalie

*ALTIMETR*,     ,   20-      ....   :yes:

----------


## _1

> *ALTIMETR*, Caps Lock 
>    .    ,   
> *_1*,       ,    ?      120?     .      ,    4   ?


          ,               (17610+8499)-7335 ?
       .

----------


## .

> (17610+8499)-7335

----------

.,     ?
,  ,    .   ,   ,      120  -,   .
 130= 060(1)
- .140 ?

----------


## .

> .,     ?


 



> - .140


   ,  ,  .
     .120?       ?     - .130  140

----------

.,   .120, ,      .130,  . 130   . 120.
     ?
 . 140   .   .
  :
1.
.010  55750
.060  55750
.080   3345
.110   1672
.130   1673
   (   50,   )



.010  120750
.060  120750
.080    7245
.110    3623
.120    1672
.130    1950

9 
.010  187750
.060  187750
.080    11265
.110     5633
.120     3623
.130     2010


.010  203850
.060  203850
.080    12231
.110     6115
.120     5632
.130       483

----------


## .

> ?


   .      .
    ,   1   .        ?




> .120, ,      .130


    130     ,    ,    .

----------

,  .
  ,  ,    .
.,      ,  ,    ,

----------


## zorro_z

,   ,    .
        6%  1 .
 -  .
   - . 200 .
   - .. - 150 .
   - . . - 120 .
   - . . - 90 .
   - 560 .
==,     ( =0).
        ( ..    ) -  ?
 ?  ? 
  -        1    6%?

----------


## Andyko

. .

----------


## lafy

1000,     560  ,      -,      :Embarrassment:

----------

50%,   500

----------


## Larik

2 ,   110.  50%  .

----------


## lafy

?              6%

----------


## Larik

,    ,    50%  .

----------


## Larik

> 2 ,   110.  50%  .


,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## zorro_z

> . .


       ?
,   060 ( 2?
 110 - . 3.    ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ?    ,  .    .

----------


## zorro_z

, . .     . ,    ( )    ?

----------


## .



----------

,  !    1-  2008.  6%  .          ,         ,    110    ?    140  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

! , , .
 6%,  1    1151085    1152017.      ?   ,    "", .
 .

----------


## Andyko

> 1152017


.

----------

!
  ,   1151085 -  "       ?"

----------


## Andyko

.      ,     .    80 .

----------

,    ...

----------


## vika sutygina

. ,  ,            .      .    6%.
 1 .-  
 2 .-  37000*0,06=2200 .   
 3 .-  (37000  2+263500  3)*0,06 = 18010-2200= 15810   -
 4. -  (37000+263500+200000 4 )*0,06-(2200+15810) = 12020 .  -
4  :
 1  030 - 30030
              060 - 18010
 2   010 - 500500
               060-  500500
               080-  30030
               120- 18010
               130- 12020
?

----------


## .

> 1  030 - 30030
>  060 - 18010


 .  .030 - 12020

----------


## vika sutygina

.   ?   ?       ?  9        3  (, , ).

----------


## .

,   .     ,    .
 .  -    ?

----------


## vika sutygina

.        .

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## vika sutygina

2 .  ,        .    ?

----------



----------


## vika sutygina

?      .   50/50    .  .

----------

,
   .

----------


## vika sutygina

:      .

----------

>

----------


## Ego

> .





> ?


  :Wink:

----------

,     ,   - ,    :
:
  1- .   1530 . ( 51000*0,06=3060    = 3780; 3060/50%=1530)
 2 .  6   = 255000*0,06= 15300,   ( 2  = 3780+4200=7980)     
      ,      3864  ,   3780   , 7980   2 ?    ,     ?   ,  !

----------


## komcat

**,       .  ,      (  14%  ).

----------

> **,       .  ,      (  14%  ).


    ,   (    50%)     , ?

----------


## .



----------

15%   .         31.12.
          ,     ?
         -  ,  .  ?
.

----------


## Ego

> -  ,  .  ?


,   ?
  15%

----------

. - ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

.   . . 
                   ? 
          ?))))

----------


## Feminka

?     ,        6 %,  ?

----------

?

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## Ego

?  :Smilie:

----------

020 .            .   2008    31.12.2008.           ?

----------


## Ego

4  :Smilie:      ,      :Smilie:

----------

!

----------

- , :
 2
 080 - 1000
 110 - 500
 120 -      (   ?),    .
  140 -  0  ? ..   0-(1000-500) -   .
 !

----------


## .

> (   ?)


 .   .140 .    150

----------


## alexowl

,    ,    .

            ?      ?        --  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,      .  -      .  ,         .
   (  )?  (   6%)?    ?   ?
      ,    ,         .
 .

----------


## .

> 


 .      ,      .
    ,

----------


## 575

1  2009 ,      1   . ?

----------


## 575

> 1  2009 ,      1   . ?


  ! :Smilie:

----------


## leen10

! , 6%. 
        4 !?         4     !?
  3       !

      8.
   3  5400.   50%.  2,700

  4- ! !

----------


## ˸

> 8.


 ?
    ?

----------


## Larky

*leen10*, -   ...        4  ,      ...

----------


## -7

> 4     !?


 31.03.2010.,() , 


> 4- ! !


-    ..      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*leen10*,   !

----------


## ˸

> -   ...


  ?

----------


## leen10

.
    10.    7274 .
    3 ...2700   . ..  900  ?

 4      900? (  ?)


    31   ?      20 !

----------


## -7

*leen10*, 


> 7274 .


.
    , .

----------

!?
   7274
   1800!

           4 ,      4  1800!?  900. ?      - -?

----------


## -7

**, *leen10*,   ..?
    ,    .    .   .   ,         1 . , , 9 .???

----------

10   ....
    1800.   50 !   900

      3- !          ...  4- ?        30  2010?

   ,     ....!)

----------


## .

**,      .   .       ,    4 
   . 1000012=120000  6% = 7200 - 3600 ( ,     50%   ) = 3600 (    ).   ,    2700.    900 .



> 31   ?      20 !


       .        .  ,   ,      30

----------


## leen10

.!!! 

..      4    30 ?       ?

----------


## efreytor

> 30 ?       ?


(    25 ...   30)  


..   30 ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## leen10

!!!

----------


## leen10

-      ...  *?

         - ! - -

----------


## efreytor

> -      ...  *?


    2009..   ""



> - ! - -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281713

----------


## leen10



----------


## 422

.           ?   ?  ,  6%,    .         ,   ?         ?

----------


## tinkaer

,    -    .

----------


## 422

.   !
 :  , 6%,  19.02.09 (     6278,5 )
    40000  (     2400=40000*0,06);    - 471900 .(     25672,7=471900*0,06-2641,3),  2641,3 -           .     ,     (   )    .     284100 ..(     15227,4=284100*0,06-1818,6),  1818,6 -      .        . 
      ?
    "280"? 6279?
      030 - 070 ?  !

----------


## ˸

> - 471900 .


    ?

----------


## 422



----------


## ˸

*422*,       471900+40000=511900
511900*6%=30714 -  
30714-2400-2641,3=25672,7     25.07.09 (     ,   ,     ?)
  9  
511900+284100=796000
796000*6%=47760
47760-2400-25672,7-4459,9=15227,4    9 

796000*6%=47760
47760-2400-25672,7-15227,4-(,     =4459,9+,   31.12.09)=    
    0,

----------


## ˸

280   ,      (.     , 50%  )
030=2400
040=30714
050=47760
060=
070=47760-(47760-)-.    ,      .

----------


## 422

!     = 47760-2400-25772,7-15227,4-6279=1819.    ,          ,    4-   ,     .   ?      280? 6279?
  030: 2400?
  040: 28073=2400+25673?
  050: 4300=28073+15227?
  060: ?
  070: 1819? ?

----------


## 422

˸!    .     .

----------


## ˸

> 280? 6279?


  :yes: 


> 060: ?


 ,      


> 070: 1819?


  :yes: 
         (-   )

----------


## 422

,  .      .     070  1819     050  43300 (43300-(47760-6279)=1819),      050  47760.     050  47760,         070  6279=47760-(47760-6279),     .    280     070. 
   ?: .050=47760, .060-, .070 = .280=4460 (   9 )?

----------

.    .   6%. 
     2007 ,         ,   ,   ,   , \    ,  ,    .       =)

  ,     ,    2009   ( 1        2   2007  2008 )         2006   ""    ? (. 9  2007, 1  - 2007, 1  2008,  2008, 9 . 2008, 1  2008)....          ,      , ,       ,   ? 

! +        2007, 2008            ,      -  ?

----------


## ˸

> . 9  2007, 1  - 2007, 1  2008,  2008, 9 . 2008, 1  2008


  :yes: 


> 


  -, -

----------


## ˸

*422*, ,,      (   , ,,     )

----------


## 422

˸,     !   :Smilie:

----------


## leen 10

)? !

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## .

,  /         2009 ?  ,      -?

----------


## Larik

?

----------



----------


## Andyko

?

----------



----------


## ˸

> 


     -   ...     -   ...     ...     ,     ,       ...

----------


## Larik

**,   ,  (     )      ,   ,  ,  .       ,      -   .     .

----------

,  /  , .. ?

----------


## .

,      ?          :Embarrassment:

----------

2009  -  10..

----------


## .

.119  


> 1.                  ,     ,    2  ,
> 
>      5   ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 .
> 
> 2.          * 180*  
>      30   ,      ,  10   ,      ,         181- .

----------



----------

,     2010   ?     !?   - ?

 .

----------


## .

** ,   ,     2010

----------

?         ?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------

-   (

----------


## .

2010 ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## gihon

,        .     2009    - 7274   :
       2009  - 4850 .
       2009  -  2424 . 
       (    280)  7274 .
     (  260)  - 2730 .
      :
        ,        ?     18  ,    - 360 .                 378 .,   ,        ?     280    50 %,      ?        ?    2  3    ?

----------


## .

*gihon*,         50%.          .280.           273050%, .. 1365 .

----------


## gihon

> *gihon*,         50%.          .280.           273050%, .. 1365 .


,  ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Belissima

!
, ..      ))    ,   ...
 ,  15%,     2009,   ,    4 ..
   :    -,  ,   
 1:           ? (,  ,     ))
 2:    ,   . 030  2     ,             (    ), ?
 3: ,  .110      ,      ,      ?..

     .
 1
010 -  -  ..
020 -  -     ??
030 - 0

 2
. 010 - 0
. 020 - 13211
. 030 - 0
. 040 - 0
. 041 - 13211
. 050 - 0
. 060 - 0
. 070 - 15
. 080 - 0
. 090 - 1
. 100 - 0
. 110 - 2407
. 120 - 0
. 130 - 0
. 140 - 0
. 150 - 0

 !

----------


## .

1.      
2.
3.     6%

    ,

----------

,     .
//
   030-050
"4.6.    050      ,        ,           ,   ."
//
   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**, (  9 )  (  )

----------

> **, (  9 )  (  )


    060  .

----------


## LegO NSK

?

----------

,          2009 .
//
..  60-    50- ,           9-.        - .

----------


## LegO NSK

, ....
,    030-050



> ,        ,      **    ,


  -  ....

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:    , .    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

,          ....
 ,   .

----------


## .

.      .      ,    .   ,  -  .040-050        1

----------


## Mysea

-    , ,  ,        ?        ?   -...

----------


## .

- ,   .       .          
  ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,      .
     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mysea

,      ,      ,    - .       "  -  "   .   -  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.     ( ,   ).
       .

----------


## Mysea

,      - ,    ,   .     ,     ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

*Mysea*,    ,       ???     ( ),   .      .

----------


## .

*Mysea*,      ,    .    ,     . ,     -     .  ,       . 



> ,     ,  .

----------


## Mysea

, . 3.4.4 :-)   .

----------


## Mysea

"     -  ..." . .               ?     , -     ...

----------


## .

*Mysea*,  -       ""  .     .    .
,  ,     ,   .      ?

----------


## Mysea

, .   ,  ... ! :-)

----------


## tangelin

!    ! 
   ,      ,     ...   ,         (15%)    ,      ,  ,         ,          ,    -  220  230?         ,      -        30%  ,   ?              ,   ?         230?

----------


## .

*tangelin*,       ,      ...
  30%

----------


## Belissima

> 1.      
> 2.
> 3.     6%
> 
>     ,


, !!!  :Big Grin:  @}-->--

----------


## tangelin

> *tangelin*,       ,      ...
>   30%


,    ...

----------


## pydix

.
      ...
 6%    1.10.09.
.240: 14750
.260: 885
.280: 1818
.030: 0
.040: 0
.050: 0

.060   ( ,  885-1818<0)?
.070  -933 (      )?

 .60  885 (   ,  .280=1818)?
.070  ?

      ?      (

----------


## .

> .280: 1818


     1818,    885.        50%, ..    885/2.

----------


## pydix

> 1818,    885.        50%, ..    885/2.


.280   1818   (),    6%  14750;        50%,    ? ..  .060    ?   ,   -   .070?

----------


## .

885 .       .      .    .060.
  .280    1818,     ,      . . 442

----------


## pydix

> 885 .       .      .    .060.
>   .280    1818,     ,      . . 442


"   280 ,      ,    (   )         , ...,  (     50 )   ," -     .
,     ( )  .280 - 1818 .    , "    ,      "?

 .60    442 .,     :
.60=.260-.280-.50 (    > 0)

  ..((

----------


## pydix

!

  ,     : "          "

 .280   ,      50%  , ? .. 442 .    ,        1818  -   ?

----------


## .

> ** (     50 )


  . ..    ,   ,        442 . 
      7   ,      .    -

----------


## pydix

!
-  !

 .020  .080 : 18210501010011000110 ?

----------


## .

*pydix*,     5      :Frown:        ?

----------


## pydix

... .020   
.080

----------


## .

.080    ,    6%

----------


## pydix

!      !

----------


## Marcello

!    !
   .   - 2008( 15%)  .,     2009,  230     .    2008 .. ? :Frown:

----------


## Marcello

.080    ,    6%  ...      15% ?

----------


## .

,       ,        .          :Frown:

----------


## Marcello

,   ,:  .   . (  15%),           .    220?

----------


## Marcello

,          ?

----------

.

----------


## AviaNavigator

-    ,      "      " (070)?   ,       ,             ? (  6)

----------


## .

,    .   ,       . ..       .

----------


## AviaNavigator

,  ,             :Smilie: 


    ,    :




       (   )?       ?

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,    :
> 
> 
> 
> 
>        (   )?       ?


, ! ,        .
, !

     ,    ,   ...

----------


## .

030-050        . ,

----------

!
,      030,040,050
            ?
  ,    
1   6992,  9000  
  20095,  12000  
9   39846,  20000  
      50855
 -   ???????

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ! ,        .
> , !
> 
>      ,    ,   ...


      .  ,  .

.. ,      :Smilie:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .  ,  .


       , ..    .



> (   )

----------

> .  ,  .
> 
> .. ,


   !
  ,   !

----------


## Olani

! 
  ,        :Confused: 
           .     : 
  030     "  1.  6% -    1."
  040     "    6% -    "
  050     "  9  6% -    9."

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 060 -  050 (           ).

----------


## Olani

> 060 -  050 (           ).


,         .           260,       .             .

----------


## roxyka

24 ,                ,   ""?

----------


## .

.      ,          .
  .

----------


## roxyka

> .      ,          .
>   .


,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## AviaNavigator

> 260,       .             .


  = 030+040+050+060-070

----------


## Olani

> = 030+040+050+060-070


 :Hmm:      .  060 " ,   "   6%   260 " "    280 " "   050.     050        9 .           030, 040.

----------


## .

> 050        9


 , .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .


  ,   - 

050+060-070

----------


## .

> 050+060-070


    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## AviaNavigator



----------


## .

.060  .070

----------


## AviaNavigator

,  ?        0

----------


## .

-    .      .      2                   :Smilie:

----------


## Olani

> -    .      .      2


,  -       :yes:

----------


## Marcello

,        ?      ? (        )..      :Frown:

----------


## Marcello



----------

.    100,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

(+     )

----------


## Marcello

?  .2008  .,      2009    ..    2008 ?( 15%)

----------


## .



----------


## in4out

( 6%) ,       3         ,  55.   ,       .   ?    4-   -  45   3- ?

----------


## Andyko

55 ?

----------


## in4out

> 55 ?


) ,        .  )

----------

,           .   . ,        .         22752 .       7272 .    9240 .  4-   1906 .      1818 .   ?

----------

:            ..,   ,         ,  -      (!! , !!) ,     ,       ,   ,       (1 , 6   9 )  ""...  :Frown:          ?... ,   ,       - ..((  :         1288-00 , 1212,4     ,   .    -  ,  31,12,2009     7274,4,  75,6     ,              ?.. ..      ((((

----------


## ˸

> (!! , !!)


  :Smilie: ,    ...  ?     ...


> 1288-00 ,


  ?


> 1212,4


      6%?

----------

,     ..  6%

----------


## ˸

> 75,6


    6 .


> 31,12,2009     7274,4,


  ,  ?.  ?

----------

> ,           .   . ,        .         22752 .       7272 .    9240 .  4-   1906 .      1818 .   ?


 ?

           .
  260    (22752 .) 
  280 -    (7272 .) 
   050 -     9 . (13512 .) 
    060   1906 .

  ?

----------


## ˸

> 060   1906 .


  :yes:

----------

1288-00   . ,  . ..    .   75,6   6 , ,     ()  =>     9 ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> =>     9 ,


  :yes:  .   9   ...

----------


## .

,

----------

...)) ˸, !   )))

----------


## vika sutygina

?         6%   49000,  4    1200.              (20718 ),      ?        ?

----------


## .

,       ,    .

----------


## dmitryt

?
   ?

----------

""    ,   6   75,6   ..   ,           ,    ,    (   )??

----------


## ˸

> ?


 


> ?





> ,


 ,    
 ,

----------


## dmitryt

45290572000,   45290572,    ,  ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  ...       04422000000 -  !

----------


## dmitryt

,   .

..      ?

----------


## .

3-5   .

----------


## Flylo

(    )             (    )      ?
       ?     ,     ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> (    )


    ?


>

----------


## Flylo

( 6%),     ,    ?         (  )     ( )

----------


## ˸

> 


     ,    ,     , ,       ?
   ,    (  )...   -    ...

----------

˸, !      ,  ,  ,       ,      (, 6 ,  9 ).  ,     6  9 .  ,  )))         . ,  ...  :Frown:

----------

> -    .      .      2


 ,     , ,   : 260 - .280 =     ?       ? (. 030,040,050)
 : 
030 = 14196
040 = 14468
050 = 19386

060 = 39900
260 = 66710
280 = 7424

  : 66710-7424-14196-14468-19386 = 11236, ?

----------


## .

.   ,    ,   . 060.   39900.



> 030 = 14196
> 040 = 14468
> 050 = 19386


     ?,   19386?

----------

., ,  !
19386 - ,   9  2009 ,     ,       ..  - ,      ...

----------


## .

,   ,   .  .050      (    )  9 .,  .040

----------

, ,       ,  , ? ( :    = 499496,00  * 6% = 29952 - . 1288 = 28664    28664 - .  1  14196 = 14468?    -        /   ..        28664?

----------

.,      040  050         :
030 = 14196
040 = 28664
050 = 48050

   -:

260 = 66710
280 = 7424
   060 = 11236 (!!!)     -   11236 ?
      . ? ,       - ?    ? ..       ,   , -..  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 28664 - .  1  14196 = 14468?


      .     ,   .

----------


## .

> -   11236 ?


 .

----------

!!!!!  , !

----------

6%     .    -  7274 .  7424 .          .

  ,  ,           7424 .

   ?

----------


## .

**,     ,      ?       . -               7274   :Wink:

----------


## .

4000  ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

-       .
     ,  ,      .     6%  - -   ,      .
        !

----------


## 9

.  . -5%.   . ()    100%  ?  ,  ,     -    .    ,   ?

----------


## .

,       :Embarrassment: 



> . ()    100%  ?


 .



> ,  ,


      ,

----------


## 9

,  .  ( -)   .    (   ).   -   ,    ?

----------


## .

.   ,  26.2
      1  2009

----------


## 13

, , ,     :
        25.12.2009.
1)   ? ,  .
2)   ? 25.12.2009  15.01.2010?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## Skynas

,          .   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## 13

> 1. 
> 2.


,  .   25.12.09,     15.01.    15.01?

----------


## .

*13*,      ,    .

----------


## 13

., .

----------

-6,      ?

,      200'000 ,     0 .
    7274.40, ..   1818.60.

 ,     ROUND((200000 * 0.06) - 1818.60) = ROUND(10181.40) = 10181.00    030    10181.

    ROUND((200000 * 0.06) - 3637.20) = ROUND(8362.80) = 8363.
 1:   040     10181  8363?

 3   ROUND((200000 * 0.06) - 5455.80) = ROUND(6544.20) = 6544.       .

,     ,   040   050   10181,       .

   ROUND((200000 * 0.06) - 6000) = 6000 (..       50%).
 2:  ,    060  ?
 3:  ,    070  , .. (10181-6000) = 4181?

----------


## Nadinak

, ,           ,     ,   0 ?
, ,  ,     ,
   .       ,       ( 30.04)?

----------

2009.  (6%)   .       4850    8400.     15000.  15000+55790=70790.   70790+41000=111790. 111790+113210=225000.      ?

----------


## ˸

> 4850    8400.


   ?

----------


## EugeneD

> , ,           ,     , ( 30.04)?


    ,  " "... -,   ,        - ( .. , ),      ,     ,      .

----------

> ?


     700. 14.08.09  2424.80  10.12.09   2424.80

----------


## ˸

> 700. 14.08.09  2424.80  10.12.09 2424.80


   030  =15000*6%-700*3=...
040=70790*6%-700*6=...
050=11790*6%-(700*9+2425)=...
060=225000*6%-(700*12+2425+2425)=...
070   
    ?
     ?

----------


## ˸

...   ,  ,...
030=15000*6%-450=...
040=70790*6%-2123=...
050=111790*6%-3353=...



> 060=225000*6%-(700*12+2425+2425)=...

----------

˸.        .         250.  .     .   - 260  13500   280   6750?     !!!!!!

----------


## Vitalyq

15%  :Love:  :Love: 
1.     .    , , ,      .   ,   ? :Redface: 
2.       ?

----------


## .

> 060=225000*6%-(700*12+2425+2425)=...


  .     060 ? 
     280,        50%   260, .  ,  50%  13500 - 6750 . 
     060.  -       ,   ,     50%  .

030 - 450
040 - 2124
050 - 3354
060 - 3396 (. 260 - .280 - .050)

  050  060      .

----------


## .

*Vitalyq*,

----------

!    6%,      :
    1 ,   9         ,      50%. 
    ,   . 
            280
     ,      1 ,   9 ?

----------


## .

**,   .     ?

----------

> 050  060      .


.       6750 ..      ?    ?

----------

.. , ,          ,

----------


## .

**,          ?  ,   6750
**,      . ,     . 



> ,   .


     ,   .         .

----------


## Nandya

* - 15%   * 
   ,   ,    , :
. 210 - 5934614
. 220 - 6458201
. 250 - 523587
. 270 - 59346
. 090 - 59346
   .  - 59346

----------

6:  15% -   1  2867 ( 430), /   4031 (  605), 9.   1851 (  278),   1767 (. 5608).      .  : 
030 430
040 605
050 278

030 430
040 175 (605-430)
050  -
 :Embarrassment:

----------

4.5.    040      ,        ,          ,    .

 :       15%      1 ?  ?

 , ..   ,  .070        278?? (((

   :
 ,   
46)  .1 .050  .040.  ,     9 .    ,    ( ).

----------


## Andyko

**, ,

----------

:       15%      1 ? 
,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

6% ?
     ""     , 1

----------

? 
 15% -   1  2867 ( 430), /   4031 (  605), 9.   1851 (  278),   1767 (. 5608).      .  : 
030 430
040 605
050 278

070 278
090 5608

----------

?
030 430
040 175 (605-430)
050  -

070  -
090 5608

        ?       ?

----------



----------

> 


     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,    ?

----------

- ? 
1                              030 430
                             040 175 (605-430)
                      050 - (  353 (278-605)?)

       070 -
                          090 5608
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ?


,    .

----------

:
 ,   

   .1 .040  .030.  ,         ,   1 .( ).

  .1 .050  .040. ,     9 .    ,    ( ).

  "" ?,           1 ?    ,  3

----------


## Andyko

**, ,   .
  ,    050, ,  030  040      ,   


> 030 430
> 040 605
> 050 278


...    :Smilie:

----------

- , , .      ,      9      ?

----------


## Andyko

.
**,    ,      http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=6

----------

6% ?
     ""     , 1          
       ?
030 1 
040    (    1 -   )
050   9  (  1   )

----------


## Andyko

**,  , ,      1?

----------

-         ?
( 15% -   1  2867 ( 430), /   4031 (  605), 9.   1851 (  278),   1767 (. 5608).

----------

050        9 ,    040,030 (     1   ) 
     060         (    9 )
      2000. ( 33333,33)
030    200.
040    300 (   500)
050    400  (  900)
060  1600   (   1100.)

----------

> ? 
>  15% -   1  2867 ( 430), /   4031 (  605), 9.   1851 (  278),   1767 (. 5608).      .  : 
> 030 430
> 040 605
> 050 278
> 
> 070 278
> 090 5608


.    

030 430
040 605
050 605

070 605
090 5608

  . , ..

----------


## Andyko

**,   ,   050 900  .

----------

> .


 .. ,     ,   030,040,050 - .

----------


## Andyko

> ,   030,040,050 -


  .

----------

....

----------

.,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

.,

----------


## .

> 030 430
> 040 605
> 050 278
> 
> 070 278
> 090 5608

----------

,   ,   050 900  .
    040  050    ?   -?

----------


## .

**,      ,      ,       ,

----------


## .

> -?

----------

Andyko  . !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Arianna

,      ,       (15%)       ,      .....
         ?

----------


## ˸

> .     060 ?


  ...  :Frown:  - ,  ,      .348     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> (15%)       ,      .....


        ,       .

----------


## ˸

5.3.    220  ,      ,    ,      ,   ,   346.16 .
               ,    ,    .

----------

> ,       .


,   .....

----------


## Nandya

> 358


    ....
...     ... :Wow:

----------


## Michael K

6%  2009 .   -  , ..   ...       , ,  ...     ! ..      .

   ,  ! !

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

,           ,  6%:
  107  .00.2009     .04.2009?

----------


## Tereza

,.00.2009,

----------

Tereza, !!!

----------


## Zelena

,       15%    ? 
    : 
182 1 05 01030 01 1000 110	 ,      .   - ? 

                . ,  ,     ,     ?

----------


## Zelena

,   ,          .    ,    .     .     .

----------


## 81

.    6%. 
  14000 ,    2500 ,    (14000* 6%) * 50% = 420 

    18210501010011000110?
  - ?
  - ?

----------


## ˸

>

----------


## anetanet

, -...  1 . ( ) 6% 78000-00, 2 . -,  3 . -108000-00( ),     186000    ,  4    ,  . ,    .   . 12600. 
     1 : 
.030-78000, 
.040-0,
.050-186000, 
.060-0, 
.070-12600, 
 2  : 
.260-186000, 
.280-12600. 
?     -   12600      .   2010...           ...
 ,    ,    ,     ...

----------


## .

*anetanet*,    .    " 2 . -" -   .    .        78000,         .     040  78000.

----------


## 81

.   ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## ˸

> .


  ? ,, ?  -,  , -0, 18210501010011000110,-09...

----------


## anetanet

> *anetanet*,    .    " 2 . -" -   .    .        78000,         .     040  78000.


 !  2 .        , -   , ,      78000  1 .   ,       040?

----------


## ˸

> 040?

----------


## TRIAN

> * - 15%   * 
>    ,   ,    , :
> . 210 - 5934614
> . 220 - 6458201
> . 250 - 523587
> . 270 - 59346
> . 090 - 59346
>    .  - 59346


   ...

----------


## .

,   .  ,       .         . 
   5     4   :Wink:

----------


## 81

> ? ,, ?  -,  , -0, 18210501010011000110,-09...


 :

  - ?
  - ?

   .   ,  ?

        - ,    http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/:_...B0.D1.82.D0.B5

    020 18210501010011000110,      ,          080  18210501030011000110.

       .

----------


## .

*81*,      ,      6%.           ,

----------


## ˸

> ,  ?


 


> - ?
>   - ?


  :yes:

----------


## 81

.  ˸ .      .

----------


## anetanet

!!!

----------


## 13

!
, ,   ...
 6%  25  09.

     6356 .
  1271 .
  ,   ,  50%.

     191 .

     :
030, 040, 050     ;
060 = 191 .     ;
260  = 382 .       50%
210, 240 = 6356 .
280 = 1271 .


    ?   ?

        ?    ?

   :       ,        ?

----------


## .

.280 - 191 

      .

----------


## 13

> .280 - 191


 .
. 280           ,               ,  (     50%)   .

        ,     ...
     ?

----------


## .

> * (     50%)*   .


 ,   ,

----------

,  6%, 
    :    020  080  ?

----------


## ˸

> 020  080


 , 020-  , 080-

----------

,   3 
     ,    ,   ?     ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    ,   ?


     090...


> ?


   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Dmitriy G.

!
, ,   


           (14 000.)
     030 (                ). 
       ,        14 000         .

     030 ,        14000?

 ,        ?

----------


## .

*Dmitriy G.*,       ,        .

----------


## Dmitriy G.

?     ,     :Smilie: .
   :     ,         , 

         ,    ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## Dmitriy G.

> 


!

----------


## Vovo

,  
   6% .       ,      .  ,    ?
  (210) -200111 (  -144700,   -37933,   -15578.   -1900 )
   (260) -12007
  (280)- 6003 (   50%  260)

 (030)-    144700*6%-1818 = 6864
 (040)-   (37933*6%-1137( . .     50% )) +6864 =8002
  (050)-   (15578*6%-467)+8002 = 8469
    (060)-  
    (070)  8469-(12007-6003)= 2465 ???
             - 7275    8469+2465   7275    6004 .

----------


## .

> .


          ,       1 ,   9        ?.
 040  050    ,       9 ,    2  3 .

----------


## 12

.   ,   , . 
 1, 1.09-( -120000.)   7200-00. -.
 2, -(( ) -190000,   1800-00 + (  3500-00 )
 3, 9-- (-240000 ,   2000-00(  ) +.4925-00)
 4,   - ( -290000.,  .-5040-00,+.4850-00)
   :
.240- 290 000
.260- 17 400
.280- 8 700
    ,  "?"
.030- 7200
.040- 7900
.050- 7200
 5,     060  070 ,      11000-00(7200+1800+2000), 
 6,    -    312010,
 7,   ?

----------


## Vovo

> ,       1 ,   9        ?.


       .        .   ?(      )



> 040  050    ,       9 ,    2  3 .


 040 , 050  - .         9          9  ? 
       ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


 .       
,      4 ,           .

----------


## Vovo

> .       
> ,      4 ,           .


 . !
   .                  .             =  040        = 050?

----------


## 12

- ,  ,,   . ,   436.

----------


## .

> .           =  040      = 050?

----------


## nadinl

, ,  ....
    ,        :Frown:     " ".   ,   ,   ,    ....
  ,       ?

----------


## .

> .   ,   , . 
>  1, 1.09-( -120000.)   7200-00. -.
>  2, -(( ) -190000,   1800-00 + (  3500-00 )
>  3, 9-- (-240000 ,   2000-00(  ) +.4925-00)
>  4,   - ( -290000.,  .-5040-00,+.4850-00)
>    :
> .240- 290 000
> .260- 17 400
> .280- 8 700
> ...


.030 - 7200
.040 - 7900
.050 - 9475 (  ,    4925 -     9 ?)
.060 - 
.070 - 775 
      11000 ,     8700. 2300   ,        / ( ),          (  )

----------


## 12

""(  ,    4925 -     9 ?)""
,      .        ( 3500,00+4925,00+5040+4850(. ) = 18315.
  ,    .
  ..

----------


## .

.050 - 7200
.060 - 1500

----------


## 12

.

----------


## 2003

6%.    030-050
1 -  381 000(   11430)     14840 (  11430 ,        )
6  -  456 000(   2400)     2100
9  -  531 000(   2400)     2100
 -  591 000     2100

    030-050?

----------


## ˸

> 11430 ,


  :Smilie: 
030-11430
040-13680
050-15930
  2100    2,  3,  4 ?

----------


## 2003

2100    2,  3,  4 ?

   .

----------


## ˸

> .


  060=591000*6%-17730-15930=1800
070 
080-18210501030011000110
090

----------


## 2003

˸     .

----------


## anetanet

"-"...   ( )    . 1%.      ,   15%  1%,         .  ,        -    (,   .   ),       ,     15%,    1%? .          ,    ...     .,   (((    ,           ...

----------


## .

.    ,   ,     -    :Smilie:

----------


## anetanet

:Big Grin:  , !          ? :Redface:    ,     )))

----------


## .

?  ,      ,   ?           :Smilie:

----------


## anetanet

.   :yes:

----------


## Zelena

- ,    ,   , ,   . 
 ,   -   ,   ,     .       -       15%.  , ,      ?

----------


## .

.             .

----------


## Zelena

,     :Wow:

----------


## anetanet

,      ?    ,      .  ,  ... -    \ ,   .      ,

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## anetanet

,    :,      1-3.   100.       1%,  15%.          ?  ?           .

----------

2  ,   ,    (  )  ,     ,         .        +            .        :Smilie:

----------


## anetanet

)))       .  ,   ????

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:  ...   4 ?

----------


## anetanet

, ,   .   ,       .      1 ,        ,       .

----------


## ˸

> 


 ,


> 1-3.   100.


  ,   ?     ( , ),

----------

!
      - ?
   3    ?

----------


## ˸

> 3    ?


  :yes:

----------

˸, !

----------


## 2003

˸         030-050  .         040, 050.
   6%.    030-050
1 -  381 000(   11430)     14840 (  11430 ,        )
6  -  456 000(   2400)     2100
9  -  531 000(   2400)     2100
 -  591 000     2100

    030-050?  





> 030-11430
> 040-13680
> 050-15930
>   2100    2,  3,  4 ?

----------


## .

> 1 -  381 000(   11430)     14840 (  11430


          50%. ..   22860,       11430.   .

----------

030   ,   040, 050  ))))

----------

! 
   (6%),          2009. ,      , ..  2009    . 
   ,      (  )!

----------


## .

*2003*,    .   ,   .     2100     .       6 ? 



> 2009. ,      , ..  2009    .


    ?     ?

----------

! ,    .  15%.
    :
1.  - 2 221 636
        - 2 222 708
  :  1072
2 .  - 4 653 056
         - 4 617 824
  : 35232 * 15% = 5285 (  )
3 .  - 5 595 089
         - 5 783 061
  : 176 028 * 15% = 26404 (  )
4 .  - 7 485 609
         - 7 279 376
  : 206 233 * 15% = 30935 (  )

. 210 - 7 485 609
. 220 - 7 279 376
. 240 -  206 233
. 270 - 74 856

.90 - 74 856
     . 30,40,50,70,       15% :
   1 . - 10000
   2 . - 3000
   3 . 20000

!!!

----------


## 2003

6 ? 

 6   16940
 9   19040

----------


## .

> 6   16940
>  9  19040


         456 000  6% = 27360,      ?     50%,   ? 13680

----------


## .

**,   ,      ,   . 
    .

----------

:
. 30 - , ..  ,  
. 40  - 5285
. 50 - 26404
.70 - 26404

            . 260 - 30935, ?

----------


## .

,     :yes:

----------


## TRIAN

*.*,  .   ,   ...   ...
(6%)
1 . 13268 ( - 796,  808)
 22764 ( - 1366,  570)
9 . 30171 ( - 1810,  )
  49828 ( - 2990,    2010 - 1625)

   - (   3003-   2990=43)
  -     - 1180
..
030=796
040=1366
050=1810
060=1180
210=49828
240=49828
260=2990
280=-

..  1625  ,   (1625-1180)  445  "" ?
   ?    ?     ?

----------


## .

> ..  1625  ,   (1625-1180)  445  "" ?


   .   ,        . 
  43               .

----------


## TRIAN

,     ?      ,   ?
(     ,   ...)
,    ,    ...     1625,     1180....  :Frown:         -  (  )  445     43  :Frown:  -         :Wink:

----------


## TRIAN

> 


 ,     

 ,    ""  :Wink:

----------


## .

, .     :Frown: 
   ,  ,    ,     260  2       .       2990.    43  ,

----------


## TRIAN

,     ...
    (15%)   ,  ...

----------


## marinka123

6%

 1    57750.    .  1-   .- 1732,5.

   1-   - 1733.    1 - 1732,5

    2-     .

.030 - 1733
.040 - 1733
.050 - 1733

  .070 -  1 

 ?

----------


## 2003

..   .

----------

> ?     ?


,   ! 
   ,        .   ,   -        ?     .

----------


## .

**,     .  -      .      ,  .    ,

----------

> **,     .  -      .      ,  .    ,


, !
   ,       ,  ?
   .

----------


## .

,    ,      :Smilie: 
 :Wink:

----------


## TRIAN

(15%)

			   /      .       
1	13800	21326	   -7526	        -7526		
\	10000	1316	   8684          1158           174
9 	17200	13346,68  3853,32      5011,32       752

	0	23748,46  -23748,46  -18737,14		
..     .                           410
                                                    752
 ?

     :
1. 138 (  . 1%   1)
2. 1302,60 (      2 .)
3. 578 (       3 .)
4. 237,49 (  . 1%   - ,     -  )
  ,    ,   .   ?
          ?

----------


## TRIAN

> - (   3003-   2990=43)


       -    =13  :Smilie: ))
 .     :Wink:

----------


## .



----------


## ˸

> 1    57750.    .  1-   .- 1732,5.


      ?

----------


## TRIAN

*.*,  (15%) ?

----------


## .



----------


## TRIAN

> (15%)
> 
> 			   /      .       
> 1	13800	21326	   -7526	        -7526		
> \	10000	1316	   8684          1158           174
> 9 	17200	13346,68  3853,32      5011,32       752
> 
> 	0	23748,46  -23748,46  -18737,14		
> ..     .                           410
> ...

----------


## ˸

> 1 13800 21326 -7526 -7526


 


> ..     .  410


 ?

----------


## TRIAN

...
   / . 
       1                   13800 21326  -7526   -7526 
 6 ,   5




> ?


  =41000, 1%=410

     : 

 0 23748,46 -23748,46 -18737,14

    4...

----------


## .

,           1 ?  ,     ?

----------


## marinka123

.
=========================
  6%

 1    57750.    .  1-   .- 1732,5.  2-,3-,4-  

   1-   - 1733.    1 - 1732,5

    2-    .

.030 - 1733
.040 - 1733
.050 - 1733

  .070 -  1 

 ?
=================

----------


## .

1 ?       ,   ,   .        . ...
  ,      50 ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ,           1 ?  ,     ?


 . 
   - 

    ,

----------


## marinka123

,    ,   ,   .

        .    ? 
  .070       ?

            ?

      ,    !

----------


## .

,     ,     .
*marinka123*,        .  1733,  ,      1732 .     50  .

----------


## TRIAN

*marinka123*, 


>

----------


## TRIAN

*.*, 

1 13800 21326 
\ 23800 22642
9  41000 35988,68

  41000 59737,14

----------


## .

030 -  
040 - 174
050 - 752
070 - 752
090 - 410




> . 1%


       ? 
,       .         ,   375 ,    410

----------


## TRIAN

...        :Smilie: 
   ...    -     :Wink: 



> 375 ,    410


,  ...  -       :Smilie: )

----------


## lexxnv

!
    ,    .   , ,    ?    :Smilie: 
------------------------------------------------------
 4  :
1  = 56742
2  = 27588
3  = 53271
4  = 20890   = 7179 (  4 ,    20890   28069)
-------------------

210 - 2761167
240 - 2761167
260 - 165670
280 - 7179
-------------
030 - 56742
040 - 84330
050 - 137601
060 - 20890
------------------
 :Smilie:        ,        ,  
 ,      =  ,   .

   !!!

----------


## .



----------


## vika sutygina

.   .
   6%.    853000.  :
 1 :  030 - 14580 ( 14580)
                 040 - 16380 ( 1800)
                 050 - 49980 ( 33600) 
                 060 - 51180 ( 1200)
                 070 - 20718
 2 :  210 - 853000
                 240 - 853000
                 260 - 51180
                 280 - 20718  (   )
?
         .       20718?    ?

----------

> 


,

----------


## Lilek

,  )))   ,     )
  :
 030 - 11 538
 040 - 22 649 ( 2 .      11 111)
 050 - 31 316 ( 3 .      8 667)
 060 - 693

 210 - 1 066 958
 240 - 1 066 958
 260 - 64 017
 280 - 32 008 (    .  33 342, ..      , .. >50% ).

 :Smilie:        -     ,    6%    ,    ,     ,     .          ((        4 .  243 000,    6%,     14 580,        11 592, ..      ,  50%  14 580,     7 290.   -  693 ...      ,     .         . 
,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.
 -       .

----------


## Linusenok

.,  !!!
          (,6%),      !
1 .  41419*6%=2485 - 138 (  ) =2324 ( )-    1. 030 .
.  41880*6%=2513 -322 (    .)-2324 =- 133 ( )-    1 . 040 .
9 .  66275*6%=3977 -322 (    9 .)-(2324-133)- =1464 ( )-    1 . 050 .
 . 99851*6%=5991 -644 (    )-(2324-133)-1464 =1692 ( )-    1 . 060 .

 2 :
  210 - 99851
  240 - 99851
  260 - 5991
  280 - 644
  ,  !  :yes:

----------


## Linusenok

, ,        !
    :
.!             (,6%),      !
1 .  41419*6%=2485 - 138 (  ) =2324 ( )-    1. 030 .;
.  41880*6%=2513 -322 (    .)-2324 =- 133 ( ).   1 . 040   2191.
9 .  66275*6%=3977 -322 (    9 .)-(2324-133)- =1464 ( )-    1 . 050   3655,0
 . 99851*6%=5991 -644 (    )-(2324-133)-1464 =1692 ( )-    1 . 060   5347.

 2 :
  210 - 99851
  240 - 99851
  260 - 5991
  280 - 644
,   .   ?
 ,  !

----------


## .

> 1 . 060   5347.


      050,      060     ?
  060   1692

----------


## vika sutygina

.   .
   6%.    853000.  :
 1 :  030 - 14580 ( 14580)
 040 - 16380 ( 1800)
 050 - 49980 ( 33600) 
 060 - 51180 ( 1200)
 070 - 20718
 2 :  210 - 853000
 240 - 853000
 260 - 51180
 280 - 20718 (   )
?
         .       20718?    ?

----------


## .

> 060 - 51180 ( 1200)
>  070 - 20718


      070?       060  070.    ,   .
 060 - 
070 - 19518

----------

.,     !  !
     060   ?

          ?              ,      ?

----------


## vika sutygina

.,         .  ,    ., -       -        2010    ?        ?   .

----------


## Lilek

*.*   ! ,  -     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -


              .       .   .
*Lilek*, ,

----------


## New Foreheads

,   15%,  1., 1 , 9 .,      1%,   ,    2009.      1%?

----------


## .

*New Foreheads*,      1%,        ?



> 2009.      1%


     ,    ,      ?

----------


## New Foreheads

1515985 - 
1441152 - 
11083 - 1%  3 .
   - 4077, , ?

----------


## .

3 ?      .      .
 ,      11083   .     .

----------


## New Foreheads

1 . - 2040
2. . - 3047
3. . - 5996
: 11083

----------


## .

?     ,     .
           ,       ,   .
    ,       .

----------


## New Foreheads

, . .  :Smilie:

----------


## SUITABLE1

,   !
          ,      . 050    ?
 . 060 -      ?

----------


## ˸

> ,      . 050    ?


     25

----------


## SUITABLE1

,   !
 . 040, 050        ,       .    50%   ?

----------


## SUITABLE1

,     25   ?

----------


## .

> . 060 -      ?


  ,     .
 050 -     9 .      ,        9  (   ,     -,   -  9    )       .

----------


## Canada

(, 6 %),     : .. 5.9.    "   280 ,      ,    * (   )  *       ..."             . (,     . )?  ,      (  2009 ,    2008   )   ?    , , ,  ,   ""   ...

----------


## .



----------


## Canada

: 
1.        ,      ,    ?     ,    , , ,  ,    ,         (.70)...,             (,   50%). ,  ,     :Smilie: 
2.   -        ?     1,   -   ,   . , - ,    ?     !
3.           ?     27  ...
,  - , ,    .

----------


## ˸

1.

----------


## Ego

> 3.           ?     27  ...


    -

----------

,      ...  .   -   6%,  .  2008     / .    .        ,      , ,  (:
   2009                ,    2008 ,     .       2009 ?      : -22560.?      ?   ,   2009       2008 ,   .280  ??? , !!!!!!

----------


## anetanet

> : 
> 1.        ,      ,    ?


    .   ,          , ..  2010    ,    .        ,    31 ,  .

----------


## wadim27

, 
   6%. 
  2009  106.000
     7275
   6360   (6%)
  .
  ,      . ,         ? 6360\50% = 3180.

----------


## .

?        .    .
    ,

----------


## wadim27

,           ?           ?

----------


## .

. -      - 12003

----------


## anetanet

> : 
> 2.   -        ?     1,   -   ,   . , - ,    ?     !


 -     2W,     /.         /    .      .       .  () -

----------


## Canada

., ˸, Ego, anetanet   !  .  ,    ,        ,      ,  -   ,        ... -    ,  , .          !

----------


## Olegius

!
     2009 . 
             (2444 ).  ?        2010 .  ? ,    (.. ),     ,   , ,  .     .    : -,      ? -  , !!. ,          -. -   , ,   .   .          (),        .  :     ,            2010 ,    1 .   .      :          .

----------


## ˸

> ?


  (    Blank_rasth_budjet   )    ,        2- ,   (    )    ,    (    )         1 . 2010 


> ,          -.


          ...

----------


## ˸

> 2010 ,    1 .


 , 2

----------


## TRIAN

> 2010 .


       ?
     ?      ,      ...




> -   , ,


,  .  ,       ...

----------

(:  545 
...

----------


## .

> ,      ...  .   -   6%,  .  2008     / .    .        ,      , ,  (:
>    2009                ,    2008 ,     .       2009 ?      : -22560.?      ?   ,   2009       2008 ,   .280  ??? , !!!!!!


,      2008     .    2009    .   2009      .



> ,   2009       2008 ,   .280  ?


 .   2008

----------

> ,      2008     .    2009    .   2009      .
>  .   2008


!!

----------


## sljubov

, .      01.01.2010 -   .
1.            2010 ,    1 .         ?
2.     ,    .        -  160 000 .,        160 000 ..  ,      ,      . ,          160 000 ,        ?!

----------


## .



----------


## Olegius

> (    Blank_rasth_budjet   )    ,        2- ,   (    )    ,    (    )         1 . 2010


˸, !         , ?   ,   .          .

----------

!   15%.       "50"  "70"       1  2   "",  3  4 -""...
   "/":
1 .:            3999991  3389123
2 .:            4310467  1939620
3 .:            1134370  1228013
4 .:             605650  1079284

..   "260"   362166,       .
  1- .  91630(      "30";  2- .  355627(..   "40"  447257.(91630+355627)...      "50"?   9   /  9444828  6556756, ..      9   433211.        1  2  447257.      "70"   " " 85091 (447257-362166)       "50"  433211      !    ""   "70"     "50"  "260".
  " "               ?
  - ... :Redface:

----------


## ˸

> "/":
> 1 .: 3999991  3389123
> 2 .: 4310467  1939620
> 3 .: 1134370  1228013
> 4 .: 605650  1079284


   1 ,,9 ,

----------

> 1 ,,9 ,


3999991  3389123
8310458  5328743
9444828  6556756
10050478  7636040

----------


## allis

,  !
  15%

109      14 411
09      36 023
9 09    145 000  183 359
09    418 500  459 607

    1500(,     ).     ?       2010? 
    090 4 185(.)?
       ()  ?

----------


## ˸

> , ?


      ...     -6-  -,

----------


## ˸

**,  . 030,040,050    , 260=362166
030=91630,040=447257,050=433211,060=,070=433211-362166=...

----------


## ˸

> 090 4 185(.)?


,+ 2.


> ?





> 2010?


 ,    ,      (  )

----------


## .

*˸*,       . 6-       .   Olegius?      ?      ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,  . 030,040,050    , 260=362166
> 030=91630,040=447257,050=433211,060=,070=433211-362166=...


      447257  433211, .. 14046  ?     " "?         :Wow: 
       :                 " ".

----------


## .

> " "?


      ,      9  ,   .      ,     ?

----------


## 16

,  !  -.
1 . .380350, .344534 -5372
2 . .380405, .346089 -5147
3 . .428568, .411491  
 .569388, .509483  8986
   1 -4474.
   030,040,050,060?
 .

----------

> ,      9  ,   .      ,     ?


    " "   ?                .     447257-362166=85091. ..    85091     "70".     "50"      9 , .. 433211,   "50"   "260"  433211-362166=71045.    ,   ,     :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

*16*,     .       ?

**,   -        .

----------


## ˸

> ,   ,


    , -" "...         ,     ,   ...  , -

----------


## ˸

> 1 . .380350, .344534 -5372
> 2 . .380405, .346089 -5147
> 3 . .428568, .411491  
>  .569388, .509483  8986


    ,9

----------

[QUOTE=Andyko;52664778]*16*,     .       ?

   .

----------


## Andyko

*16*,   :
5372
5147
2562
8986

----------


## ˸

*16*,       ,  9  (428568-411491) *15%

----------

> *16*,   :
> 5372
> 5147
> 2562
> 8986


      060=.260-.050?
.. . 060=8986-2562
 - . 060=8986?
!

----------


## Andyko

050;
  ,

----------


## 16

?
030- 5372
040- 5147
050- 2562
060- 6424 ???    .  ? , !

----------


## Andyko

9  =          9

----------


## 16

.  ?

----------


## ˸

> ? , !


            ...

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,

----------

!   6%  .         .
1 . 6840 ()
2 . 9065 ( )
3 . 15608 ( )
4 . 13068 ( )
    7275 .
    .              .  .

----------


## ˸

> 1 . 6840 ()
> 2 . 9065 ( )
> 3 . 15608 ( )
> 4 . 13068 ( )


  1 .2 .3 ...   ,,9 .,

----------

> 1 .2 .3 ...   ,,9 .,


    6840, 15905, 31513  44576

----------


## ˸

> 6840, 15905, 31513  44576


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


    ,    .   ?

----------


## .

**,  -   .   ,         :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,  -   .   ,


:
1 . 114011.116%=6840.66
2 . 1510896%=9065.34
3 . 2601396%=15608.34
4 . 2177226%=13063.32

----------


## .

> .


  -     .
    ,  ?           ?   :Frown:      ,  1 , , 9   ?
        ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;52665807]      ,  1 , , 9   ?

1 . 114011.11  
 265100.11
9  525239.11
742961.11

----------

[QUOTE=;52665834]


> ,  1 , , 9   ?
> 
> 1 . 114011.11  
>  265100.11
> 9  525239.11
> 742961.11


  .

----------


## .

:
030 - 6841
040 - 15906
050 - 31514
060 - 5789

.260 - 44578
.280 - 7275

     44578-7275.

----------

> ,      9  ,   .      ,     ?


 -               ,     "70",   ,      9     ,    ....      .       ,  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  .      .          .      -    ?

----------

> **,  .      .          .      -    ?


  :Love:

----------


## .

,      ,       .  ,       :Big Grin:

----------

!
   (, , 6%),   -  2008  2009 .     ,         50%    .  ,   - 2500.  2008.  5000.  2009.   2009   . :                ? ,  ,       ,     ..?    2008   110  -   ?  - ?
  :                ?   ,  .

----------

> :                ?   ,  .


.                     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 2008   110  -   ?


    ,  .  ,  ,   .

----------

.     .
  :    6%,   .    .    ,    ?     ?  - ?

----------


## EugeneD

T,   ...   -   ,   .    5-         -  ! ,    -   ,       -       .    1-     .

----------

060
 1  () -235
 2  -2668
 3 -321
   -3300
  060    , 3300-321,
         -2668,

----------


## ˸

> -2668,


     ...  ?

----------



----------


## ˸

> 060    , 3300-321,


 ,


> -2668


           ,.       3300-2668...

----------



----------


## sterver

, -,  
  15  2009, 6%

: 
9  - 12000
 - 26370

07  09            3940         3  12000-3940 = 8060
  ,   ? *  1*

,     26370-8060-3940=14370
..         ?

* 2* -      :
, 030  040 - , 
 1
 050 - 12000
 060 - 10430 (.. 14370-3940)

 260 - 26370
 280 - 3940

  2:
 050 - 8060
 060 - 14370

 260 - 26370
 280 - 3940
?

,      ""

----------


## .

1. ,   .     
2.    .   050 12000       ,    ,      15   30 .

----------


## sterver

> 1. ,   .     
> 2.    .   050 12000       ,    ,      15   30 .


1. .    ...
2. ,  , -. ..,   ,   060    ?

P.S.       , ,        ! 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..,   ,   060    ?


 060   , .

----------


## ray_1

, !      ,     ,      .  6%
1. 30137 ( 3010),  (.) 166857 ( 9380), 9 . 208257 ( 14980),  278287 ( 22190).   1 .  904, 2 . 4080, 3 .1242.
    ,       2122     : 030:  904;  040:  4984;  050:   6226;  060:  8348.   -         060 ,  070 .   030-050    .  !

----------


## roxyka

> , !      ,     ,      .


,       " ",  ,            , .. 1 .,  1+2 .,  1+2+3 .

----------


## ray_1

> 6%
> 1. 30137 ( 3010),  (.) 166857 ( 9380), 9 . 208257 ( 14980),  278287 ( 22190).   1 .  904, 2 . 4080, 3 .1242.


, -  ?
030  904
040  4984
050  6226
060  
070 11719        - ,  -    !  :Big Grin: 

240  278287
260 16697
280  22190
 ?

----------


## .

280      50%   260.     280    8348.
  060    2123

----------


## roxyka

> , -  ?
> 030  904
> 040  4984
> 050  6226
> 060  
> 070 11719        - ,  -    ! 
> 
> 240  278287
> 260 16697
> ...


      - 16697 (260 .),    1...3 . 12114,   060    4583, ?         50 %, .   16697/2 = 8348 . (280 .)

   . 70:
16697-8348-6226=2123

----------


## .

*roxyka*,    070,    060.  ,   .         060   070.    ,

----------


## .

1   9 .    166857,   10011,    ,  5006,   4984.   9

----------


## roxyka

> *roxyka*,    070,    060.  ,   .         060   070.    ,


, , .

----------


## ray_1

> 1   9 .    166857,   10011,    ,  5006,   4984.   9


  :Redface:  - .
    :
030: 904
040: 5006
050: 6248
060: 2100      = 16697-(16697/2)-6248
240: 278287
260: 16697
280: 8349
, -

----------


## .

280 - 8348.   8349    50%  16697.
  ,

----------


## -

. 
   .          15  2010               2009.
   ,       01.01.09  31.12.09,        15.01.10          .
.

----------


## Andyko

> ,       01.01.09  31.12.09,        15.01.10          .

----------


## roxyka

> 


      ,     31 ,    ,   ?

----------


## Storn

2009

----------


## lakmus

,   .   -. (15%)
 2007    1360  .. 536.
 2008 .  23455    5117.
2009 1. . 0 . 97
2  0  691
3  35935  28442
4  550258 .548223

 2.
 210: 586193 (35935+550258)
.220: 582570(97+691+28442+548223+5117   2008),   2007   ?
 230: 23455-   2008
 240: 3623
.250 
 260  543 (3623*15%)
 270  5862

 1.

 030 
.040 
 050 1006 (35935-97-691-28442*15%)
 060 
 070 1006 (  , ..    ,       )
 090 5862
 ,   ....

----------


## .

> 2007   ?


 .



> ,


      .

----------


## lakmus

.         ,     ,    .     ,           ?   ,      . ,      2008   220,  2008   .230,       -  .,       .
     2007     . 230

----------


## .

,      .  .,       2008 ,    .       2007 ,          2008

----------


## lakmus

,    2007       230    2009,       ,

----------


## lakmus

,         ?     ,       :Embarrassment:       ?
  030 .1     5117?
 .3
 010 24815 (1360+23455)?
 120  8740 (586193-577453)
 130 24815?
 140 3623?
 150 3623?


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

.    .
,            2009     ,       ,    6%, -  ,         +   .

----------


## .

> ,    2007       230    2009


    2007     2008  ?  ,   ,          ?     ,               :Frown: 



> 5117?


 .
        130 24815,      8740,     ?

----------


## .

> ,            2009     ,       ,    6%


  .        .  , -,      50%   .  -,

----------


## -

.

  .
   -            ,  2010        .,    50%    .
 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nata R

!
     .     :   2009        ( )     ,        .
                 .
1.   ,    ,          ,      (..         )      ?

2.      .     2010        ? (     5 ....)

----------


## .

2.   ,       2009 .   2010

----------


## lakmus

> 2007     2008  ?  ,   ,          ?     ,


   2008,      2007.         2007   230"     .,      ",    ?

----------

,     ,    :
:     6%
1  2009:   501019,0  . 4883,0
2  2009:  304900,0  . 4230,0
3  2009:  620000,0  . 0.0
4  2009:  73000,0  . 18794,0

      060  070 ???

----------


## 16

,        (-)!
 1     5107 (378580-344534*15%)
  4874 (378580-346089*15%)
 9   (396345-411491)
 2009   (474165-509483)
           4474 .

 1.
030 5107,
040 4874,
050 0,
060 0,
070 ???
090 4742

 2.
210 474165
220 509483
230 0
240 0
250 35318
260 0
270 4742
       070 (   ).
, , !

----------


## .

> 2008,      2007.


       2009

----------


## .

** ,        ,      .     .     - ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

> 070 (   ).


 .       060.     ,    050  0.  -     ,  .

----------


## Nata R

> 2.   ,       2009 .   2010


!
 , ,    .
            ? (  ,   .    ,   . ,           . )
    ,         ....
 ,   ""     ,         ,   .....

----------


## .

*Nata R*,            2009   ?      ,            2009 (  ,     )?

----------


## 16

> .       060.     ,    050  0.  -     ,  .


, .              . ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 16

!!!

----------


## Nata R

-   .....
          ? - " "???

    .26 .346.17(    ) .2 .. 3 : "      -  ,   .                         () ,     .

     ,  -    2010       2009 ...
 ?

----------

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Nata R*,    ? 6%? 15%?       ?

----------


## olka81

! , ,          2009     ,    ? ( )

----------


## Andyko



----------


## olka81

...  ?    - ?

----------

.  ...   ,  .
 6%
   .
 ,  . 
1  10 257 634,34    
2  16 508 317,96   25617
3  22 704 095,35   47848
4  30 102 078,45   16225


030-0
040-0
050-0
060-1716435 (30 102 078,45*6%-    89 690,00)

----------


## .

,         ,      ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*olka81*,         ?      ?

----------


## olka81

2008 .  ,         ,  2009 ,   1000 ,    -   .          1000?     ,     ?

----------


## .

*olka81*,   ,    2008       2009? 
       ?   ?    .

----------


## PolarLights

,  ,   ,  2-, ,    4    ,          , ,        ,   ,  ?

----------


## olka81

-  ,      .       .    .

----------


## olka81

,   ,       ,    ,   , ?

----------


## .

> -  ,      .


   ?  2008?      ,    ,  .     -     .       .
  2009   2008    .        2008,     2009     .        .




> ,   , ?


    ?

----------


## olka81

,  !

----------

1 (030-060)     !
 :Frown:

----------


## .

?

----------

1

030- 615 458
040- 964 882
050- 1 288 781

060  - 364 375,   1 716 435

----------


## .

1716435???       060?   ?
   .    337964   .    ,      2

----------


## Nata R

> *Nata R*,    ? 6%? 15%?       ?


 6%.      2010      ,        2009 .

  ,          15%?  :Frown:

----------


## .

.      2009   2010    ,        2009 .  2010

----------

, ,          .
    ,      ,       2009 .,    ...  .

----------


## .

> ,      ,       2009 .,    ...  .


   ,

----------

:Smilie: )

----------


## IzumeRoot

!
      . ( ,   )
        "  " 030, 040  050  ,     ,           .     .
   .  .    ?    1         ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

,            .  2010    .   :          (6%)?   ?
 " "   ,     ?

----------


## .

,    .    .  ,

----------


## lelka78

:

"3.3.     :
...
      ,     ,    ,   .
..."

   ,    ,   ?   3   ?

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## prosto_buh

, ,         1500-00,  2000-00,       700-00.,      ? ( -)

----------


## .

2000-00.       ?

----------


## prosto_buh

., . - ..)

----------


## Nandya

:
 -,
1 -  - 1104883,94,  - 2203556,80
 -  - 2626034,31,  - 2840775,37
9  -  - 3441934,91,  - 3183195,27
 -  - 4458449,61,  - 3801952,01
  647068,60
 2008   ,   .   9429

:
  .210 - 4458450
  . 220 - 3801952
  .230 - 9429
  . 240 - 647069
  - 97060

  :
1 . 030 - 0
 .040 - 0
9. . 050 - 38811
  . 060 - 58249

 ,      ,    ,      9-   ,   ?     ?    ?

----------


## .

> .230 - 9429


  .     220,       . 
   .

----------


## Nandya

*.*, ,  ,

----------


## 3112

,        ,   . 
 6% ()     ,       .
.
1 2400468,54*6% (*6%) -  (  )=144028,11=144029
2. 3400444,52*6%-13440( +) = 190586,67=190587
3. 2000203,55*6%-25200=94812,21=94813
4. 180201,76*65-23888,09=108012,11=108013


1- 
030 144029
040 334616
050 429429

060 84121

2- 

210 9601318
240 9601318
260 576079
280 66849 (       !!!) 

     144000+204000+120000+144000. ..      29      .
   ?    .

----------


## 3112

!!!!

"4. 180201,76*65-23888,09=108012,11=108013"

  1800201,76*6% -23888,09=10812,11=108013

----------


## Olgucha

,   !
    15%
   ,     210  .       90,1,     220?   ?
    ,   -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> 210  .       90,1


 ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olgucha

.. , .   .  .

----------


## Feminka

*Olgucha*,   / ?

----------


## Olgucha

:yes:

----------


## Feminka

/?   ,     .

----------


## Olgucha

"                         - ,     ,     ."
   ,    /  2009 ,     , .  .

----------


## Feminka

,       ,   90 .    ,     .         .

----------


## Olgucha

?  :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

- ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Olgucha

,  .       .      .       ,    .    210   ,   .     ,        .   ,     ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

.       .26.2.



> ,     ,   ?


  ,    .

----------


## Olgucha

,        ,   (..    ),    , ,  ,   . , ,   .. , ,    (   ).    .        220 .

----------


## Feminka

> ,   (..    ),    , ,  ,   . , ,   .. , ,    (   ).


      ,   /.
     ?

----------


## Olgucha

1

----------


## Feminka

1  ,     ,      .

----------


## Olgucha

.  :Frown:        .

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------


## Olgucha

,              2009 .   :Frown:    .      310 000,       110 000,   310 000,      240 000.         90,1

----------


## Feminka

5 .        , -  .

----------


## 3112

692!!!! , !!!!

----------


## .

*3112*,     .       2  3 ,       9 ?     ,        :Frown:

----------


## 3112

> *3112*,     .       2  3 ,       9 ?     ,


    ....   ...     ...

----------


## Olgucha

*Feminka*   ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------


## .

?   ,   .    :Frown:  
 060   .    260-280-050     ,    .



> ,


     ?



> 


    ?

----------


## 3112

!!!!!!!
       ???

 6% ()     ,       .
.
1 2400468,54*6% (*6%) -  (  )=144028,11=144029
 (2400468,54+3400444,52)*6%-13440( +) = 334614,78=334615
3. (2400468,54+3400444,52+2000203,55)*6%-(25200+13400)=429467
4. (2400468,54+3400444,52+2000203,55+1800201,76)-(25200+13400+23888,09)=513591


1- 
030 144029
040 334615
050 429467

060  79763

2- 

210 9601318
240 9601318
260 576079
280 66849 (       !!!) 

     144000+204000+120000+144000. ..      29      .
   ?    .[/QUOTE]

----------

[QUOTE=.;52715675]  ?   ,   .    :Frown:  
 060   .    260-280-050     ,    .

    .

       -    62488,09

----------


## 3112

> ?   ,   .    
>  060   .    260-280-050     ,    .


    .

       -    62488,09

----------


## .

> 62488


         . ..     .

----------


## 3112

> . ..     .


 280 62488

  060    84124

----------


## .



----------


## 3112

> 


  !   !!!

----------


## Art-Futuro

,  :
    ?
     (, )?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Art-Futuro

,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

:               (  ,  )?

----------


## .



----------

-         .    030, 040  050     ,   1 ,    ,        .         ,        .      ,   ,      ,   ?

----------

,             ,      .   ,         . -4 ()   ?

----------


## 2009

,          ? ..      ,       ? ?

----------

,

----------

,, 15%  
1     7
2    20( )
3   2  ()
   (4 ,    ,    )     80. (        1)
    1  2  ?         ?

----------


## .

> ,


          .



> -         .    030, 040  050     ,   1 ,    ,        .         ,        .      ,   ,      ,   ?


  .



> ,          ? ..      ,       ? ?


     15%,  .



> 1  2  ?


 .     ,   ?

----------

.       15%.
         .    ,   1      35000. 
    = 81224,38
   030,040,050.  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2009

> 15%,  .


    .  6%.     6%        ,    (  50%  )?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## OlgaU.

,        ,     ,    ?  :Frown: 
 (, , 6%)   2009.,      2009,  / 09.,     . ,     ?         ,         201336..
      ??? :Frown:

----------


## TRIAN

,

----------


## Dupot

1  2010  ,    ,    1    ?        ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Dupot

.
   4   -1       1 ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Dupot

.   ?
       ?

----------


## Feminka

,      .

----------


## Larik

*Dupot*,

----------


## Dupot

!
   ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=10

----------


## Dupot

!

----------


## Dupot

2009,     ?

----------


## ˸

> 2009,     ?


    ?

----------


## Dupot

!

----------

!  !
,        ,     30    ???

----------


## tinkaer

2009

----------


## Feminka

2010 -,       .

----------

!

----------

,   6%,       080     .        6%   ?

----------


## tinkaer



----------



----------


## Dupot

,    1 . ,  6%,     ,      ?,         ?

----------


## bolt.73

6%,  

030 -1200
040- 2405
050 - 3270

060?
5430-6290-3270=??? (  -4130,  ?)

210-90500
240 - 90500
260 - 5430  5053?
280- 6290

    .

----------


## Feminka

> ?


**    .

----------


## Dupot

! )

----------


## bolt.73

> 050 - 3125

----------

01.01.10      ( -),  /   :       2009.
        (6%)  1 - 2010.       !!    ?

----------


## ˸

> (6%)  1 - 2010.      !!

----------


## Hausger

.    ,  . _"   , ,     ,    () "_
    ,    ,    ? 

" "  ",     ,     .   (   )  . ,    12445698   "  "    12445698000"
_:     "5024002119"         :  5024002119--._
    ?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Nadinak

> " "  ",     ,     .   (   )  . ,    12445698   "  "    12445698000"
> _:     "5024002119"         :  5024002119--._
>     ?  ?


    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tanzilya

030, 040, 050          ? :  1  - 10000,   8000,  9  7000.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Tanzilya

030 - 10000
040 - 8000
050 - 7000
?

    -   .          10000.

----------


## .

.

----------


## Tanzilya

.    .

----------


## Tanzilya

( ):

   040      ,        ,      *    ,   * .

   "         ,    "  "    "?

----------


## .

.        2  3 ?     1  (     1 ).
 :Frown:

----------


## miredo

030, 040 , 050  060   .

 15%
1      - 7683
 -   
9  -   
       - 31213

  :
  030- 7683
  040- 
  050 - 
  060 - 23530
  260 - 31213

  . . ,  ?

----------


## .

060  23530?  ,     ?

----------


## miredo

> 060  23530?  ,     ?


 ,        040  050   - 7683 ,?

----------


## .

,  .     060   31213

----------


## miredo

> ,  .     060   31213


  ,     ,    ...
      ,     :
 030 - 7683
 040 - 7683
 050 - 7683
 060 - 23530

  ,    060      260  050

  ,  ,         ?
          ?
  , ...

----------


## .

*miredo*,  .     ,    0.      .    ,       7683,

----------


## miredo

> *miredo*,  .     ,    0.      .    ,       7683,


   .     : 
030 - 7683
040- 
050- 
060- 31213

 260- 31213  ?

   2  7683   1   
23530   ,        31213

       ,    ?

  !

----------


## .

:
  1  7683,   1  7683,  0,  0   9 .     31213. 
  .     ,

----------


## miredo

> :
>   1  7683,   1  7683,  0,  0   9 .     31213. 
>   .     ,


 ,       260  050 
    ,      ?
          ?
,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ?     :Smilie: 
 -     .          :Big Grin:

----------


## 2009

,   "    "       6%?

----------


## .



----------

15%,      ( , ...)       ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

? 
  ,    . 
   ? ? ?  ?  ,           ?

----------


## drujishe

> 2010 -,       .


.. :   -6%,   03.2010  -     ( )   ? 
   (" "   ) , ,  ?                25.12

----------


## .

> .. :   -6%,   03.2010  -     ( )   ?


  ?   -    .     .      - 30 



> (" "   ) , ,  ?


 .

----------


## drujishe

30 .  ?
        (- )  :Smilie:

----------


## EugeneD

1)          -   1 . 2)       ... - "  "? 3)     20 .

----------


## Marishka911

, ,   .
   (-).
 1   .    .     .    ,    .  9   ,    .     .

,        (-)!
 1   (150 000  200 000)
   (500 000  470 000)   5 000 ( 3 000)
 9   (250 000  330 000)
 2009   (900 000  1 000 000).
        5 000 . (      3 000 )

 1.
030 -
040 5 000
050 -
060 -
070 -
090 9 000

 2.
210 900 000
220 1 000 000
230 -
240 -
250 100 000
260 -
270 9 000

           . 040?
     4 000 (9 000-5 000)?
, , !

----------


## .

*Marishka911*,    ,    .   ,  . ,      .
                .
 ,   5000    ?  ?  ?
 ,     ,            .

----------


## Marishka911

> ,   5000    ?  ?  ?


 




> ,     ,            .


   ?

----------


## .

> 


       ,             
  040   3000. 
  2010  9000-5000 = 4000.
    ,

----------


## Olani

.            ?

----------


## .

,     .        ,    
     -  .

----------


## ˸

-,,,

----------


## Marishka911

*.*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Olani

!  !      ! :Frown:

----------

!

, , :

 2009    400 000 .
   75 000 .

          2010  - 400 000  75 000?

   -       2010:
 2010 -  2010 -   ? ?

----------


## .

475000

----------

!

    : 
"          " -  0,  75 000... -   75 000

"         " -    400 000.

   ! ,  .!
 ?

 ,   ...

----------

! 
, ,         6%:

  030 - 9652         
  040 - 22258       ( 9652 + 12606)
  050 - 34608       ( 22258 + 12350)
  060 - 922          ( 36452-922-34608)
  210 - 607536     
  240 - 607536
  260 - 36452        (607536 * 6%)
  280 - 922           (        4 )

----------


## .

> 280 - 922 (        4 )


  ,       ?

----------

12002

----------

4     1844,     922( 50%)

----------

, , ,    ...

----------


## .

-    .    4    :Frown:     .      50%   **

----------

- 36452
     .  (34608),  -1844    50%, -  922. ?

----------


## ˸

> - 36452

----------


## .

**,       34608 ,    ???

----------


## Blanche

> -    .    4       .      50%   **


,  )))
    2, 3 ,    .       ,    ( ).      .              ?
  .     6%     15%,             ,     :"   "?

----------


## alexowl

, ,  .         12002,76 .             12003 .      ,     .   ,       12002 .      ,    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?






>

----------


## Andyko

*alexowl*, 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=382360

----------


## Blanche

.   .   ))))

----------


## alexowl

> *alexowl*, 
> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
> 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=382360


 ,        ,       12002 .,    12003,    ,    .  , ,   .

----------


## .

12003 ,

----------


## alexowl

> 12003 ,


,     .

 , *.*!

----------


## Krasotta

,  ,         ?

----------


## Await

!
, ,         6%:

 030 - 4863
 040 - 11186 ( 4863 + 6323)
 050 - 19159 ( 11186 + 7973)
 060 - 7900 ( 39061-12002-19159)
 210 - 651015
 240 - 651015
 260 - 39061 (651015 * 6%)
 280 - 12002  

!

----------


## .

.   030-050     1 ,   9

----------

> .   030-050     1 ,   9


    9  19159,          .

----------


## .

, .   ,   (       ),  ,  .

----------


## Await

> 9  19159,          .


    ,          2  :Hmm: 
 4    181660 (6%=10899,6) - 2997,69 ( )= 7901,91
       7900

----------


## malutka

!    - (10%, .. )
, ,  :   2009     294 154.,   56 490.
   - (294154 - 56490 = 237664)       2010.       .   ,    ?         220.  ?

----------


## .

*Await*,    ,       

*malutka*,   .

----------


## malutka

42 ..            63 ..     . - ,      .        .   ,              21 .. ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Tatyana buh

> ! 
> , ,         6%:
> 
>   030 - 9652         
>   040 - 22258       ( 9652 + 12606)
>   050 - 34608       ( 22258 + 12350)
>   060 - 922          ( 36452-922-34608)
>   210 - 607536     
>   240 - 607536
> ...


      :
030-9652
040-22258
050-34608
060------
070-10158(    )
210-607536
240-607536
260-36452
280-12002
-   .

----------


## Tatyana buh

!!!!   !!!  - 6%.    2010,     4(   ).      8002.  168000*6%=10080. .    8002.   , .   50%  ,   5040( 10080*50%=5040). 
030-----
040-----
050-----
060-5040
210-168000
240-168000
260-10080
280-5040  8002,   8002,        060???
    :  ??? ??  () ???    23,    7723.  !!!!!  - .

----------

!
, ,         6%:

 030 - 2123
 040 - 13559 ( 2123 + 11436)
 050 - 19364 ( 13559 + 5805)
 060 - ------------
 070 - 8120
 210 - 374800
 240 - 374800
 260 - 22488 (374800 * 6%)
 280 - 11244

!

----------


## .

> 060------
> 070-10158(    )


      ?

----------


## .

,         .   .          :Frown:

----------

:
-    

-   ,    ?
  :        (..       ?

----------

: 

       ,     ,   3  4       . 
  :    ,    .

     3  4 :  (    )   ()?

    !

----------


## terry111

)))     ,      :yes: 


, ,         6%:

 030 - 2123
 040 - 13559 ( 2123 + 11436)
 050 - 19364 ( 13559 + 5805)
 060 - ------------
 070 - 8120
 210 - 374800
 240 - 374800
 260 - 22488 (374800 * 6%)
 280 - 11244


       ,     ,   3  4       .
  :    ,    .

    3  4 :  (    )   ()?

   !

----------


## terry111

,        ?

----------


## .

> :
> -    
> 
> -   ,    ?
>   :        (..       ?


  ,  .            . 




> ,     ,   3  4       . 
>   :    ,    .
> 
>      3  4 :  (    )   ()?
> 
>     !


       .     .      3  4 ?

----------

.
 15% 
 050 51998
 260 54486
 060 2488
 ??

----------


## Tatyana buh

> ?


36452()-12002()=24450-    34608(050),  10158(    ,    (070).   ???

----------


## .

.         
    . 100           !

----------

